# Listening to Mikes Cds again



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know you can listen to mikes hypnotherapy cds again, I finished about 3 weeks ago listening to the cds and if i am honest i dont think they had much effect on my IBS-D, I also suffer with anxiety, IBS-D related. Does this happen to people and is it worth listening to them again, or if it didnt help the first time, will it be the same the 2nd time.Any advice please.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people get benefit the second time through.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cherrypie - Take a peek at some of the stories here - I was one of those who had to do the program over 3 times - most folks do see some changes the first time around - even if it is better sleep, or being able to cope better with the symptoms. Everyone's time-frame to see improvement is different. Some folks see improvement early on, others have opted to complete the program two or three times more before they receive the relief they seek. This is due to the fact that everyone has different severity levels as well as duration of IBS. It is also due to the fact that the subconscious mind will sometimes allocate relief in other areas of concern in the sufferer's life before it addresses IBS - this isn't always the case, but it can be a factor. You may notice you are sleeping better, or seem calmer, or other subtle changes before you see changes in the IBS itself. Having had IBS myself since 1983, and doing the program as a last resort as well, it took me three rounds before I was helped; while others I know saw relief two weeks in with the first round. So don't allow yourself to get discouraged! Take a peek here:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/faq_ap_100_august_08An excerpt from the site to help ya - Becoming Impatient with your Progress - Ensure you don't try too hard, the greatest enemy is impatience! You cannot consciously speed up or rush this process. Simply let the subconscious work with mind and body in their own time. And of course we are all different, all unique, and therefore you cannot compare yourself to others, only to yourself. Repeating the program - The booklet gives the time-frame for this, if you wish to listen again. It is not always necessary, but some folks do. As individuals, symptom resolution isn't always a one-size fits all deal. Some sufferers with very severe long-standing refractory IBS have completed the program 3 times and then had very good results. Usually, if after the first round, you at least notice that you have had better sleep, or a bit less negative thoughts, or just the beginnings of feeling more hopeful, another round will most likely get you further. Again, the program is not a cure - there will be some folks who for various reasons may not get help from hypnotherapy; but this method has the highest success rate of symptom reduction - AND this is usually based on folks who have tried everything else first. So that is extremely encouraging. If you have had some progress with the first round and wish to repeat the program, you may consider beginning a bit sooner - after a month or so - but you may listen to your favorite sessions in between times, as desired. Remember, you most likely have had IBS more than 100 days, so be patient with yourself and know that there are others who have gone before you and have seen great improvement - and who had the same questions and concerns that you do now! Feel free to visit www.ibscds.com  and the above link for more information. Your best bet is to know that this is something that many people have done before you with great success and there is real hope! If you have any further concerns, do feel free to ask me and I would be most happy to help you.







Take care...


----------

